# Thorgan Hazard



## Fabry_cekko (31 Ottobre 2013)

Centrocampista classe 93 della Nazionale Belga e dello Zulte Waregem in prestito dal Chelsea. Fratello di Eden Hazard nel 2012 è stato inserito nella lista dei migliori giocatori under 21 fatta da Don Balòn.
Che ne pensate di questo ragazzo?

Video al secondo post


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ne ho sentito parlare bene. Una coppia di fenomeni?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Ottobre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ne ho sentito parlare bene? Una coppia di fenomeni?



se potenzialmente è più forte del Fratello il Belgio ha fatto tombola


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2013)

Io l'ho visto, nono ragazzi con Eden non c'entra nulla. Il Chelsea l'ha preso solo perchè era obbligato a farlo nella trattativa per portarlo a Londra. Vi ricorda qualcosa la vicenda Digao?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io l'ho visto, nono ragazzi con Eden non c'entra nulla. Il Chelsea l'ha preso solo perchè era obbligato a farlo nella trattativa per portarlo a Londra. Vi ricorda qualcosa la vicenda Digao?



e comè questo? Forte?


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e comè questo? Forte?



Forse non mi son spiegato bene, Eden è fenomenale, Thorgan assolutamente no. E' arrivato al Chelsea perchè il fratello ha obbligato i blues a farlo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse non mi son spiegato bene, Eden è fenomenale, Thorgan assolutamente no. E' arrivato al Chelsea perchè il fratello ha obbligato i blues a farlo!



ahh okok


----------



## Frikez (31 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io l'ho visto, nono ragazzi con Eden non c'entra nulla. Il Chelsea l'ha preso solo perchè era obbligato a farlo nella trattativa per portarlo a Londra. Vi ricorda qualcosa la vicenda Digao?



Mah vedremo 
Eden ha detto che è più forte il fratello 
Comunque ce n'è un altro di 16 anni, in totale sono 4 fratelli.


----------



## 2515 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mah vedremo
> Eden ha detto che è più forte il fratello
> Comunque ce n'è un altro di 16 anni, in totale sono 4 fratelli.



pure pogba dice che i suoi fratelli sono più forti di lui, ma sono delle ***** immonde.


----------



## Djici (31 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse non mi son spiegato bene, Eden è fenomenale, Thorgan assolutamente no. E' arrivato al Chelsea perchè il fratello ha obbligato i blues a farlo!



lascia stare la storia di digao.
eden ha tutto per diventare uno dei 5-6 piu forti al mondo... ma thorgan ha il potenziale per giocare in una big... forse non fara il fenomeno come eden... ma trovera il suo spazio.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Eden è un grande, potenziale fenomeno. Thorgan non è male, ha ottime qualità, ovviamente non ha la rapidità e né l'esplosività spaventosa del crack blues.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Novembre 2013)

C'è da dire che ha due anni in meno. Poi comunque, a parte forse i baresi, è raro trovare due fratelli anentrambi ad alto livello.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io l'ho visto, nono ragazzi con Eden non c'entra nulla. Il Chelsea l'ha preso solo perchè era obbligato a farlo nella trattativa per portarlo a Londra. Vi ricorda qualcosa la vicenda Digao?


Capisco, però ha un nome figo


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> lascia stare la storia di digao.
> eden ha tutto per diventare uno dei 5-6 piu forti al mondo... ma thorgan ha il potenziale per giocare in una big... forse non fara il fenomeno come eden... ma trovera il suo spazio.



Non sono entrato nel merito tecnico, parlo semplicemente che quando Kakà è venuto al Milan ha imposto nella trattativa di mettere sotto contratto il fratello. Hazard con il Chelsea ha fatto la stessa identica cosa. A Londra non l'avrebbero mai preso Thorgan.


----------



## Djici (1 Novembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che ha due anni in meno. Poi comunque, a parte forse i baresi, è raro trovare due fratelli anentrambi ad alto livello.



a parte i de boer non ne ricordo altri in questo momento.


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2013)

I gemelli Filippini!? dove li lasciate!?


----------



## Djici (1 Novembre 2013)

i zenoni 

i neville


----------



## mandraghe (1 Novembre 2013)

I maradona!! 


Diego

Huguito


----------



## Djici (1 Novembre 2013)

roberto e eddy baggio... senza dimenticare il terzo fratello dino 

i fratelli inzaghi


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I maradona!!
> 
> 
> Diego
> ...



In questo caso addirittura la dinastia prosegue con la talentuosa prole...


----------



## Hammer (1 Novembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che ha due anni in meno. Poi comunque, a parte forse i baresi, è raro trovare due fratelli anentrambi ad alto livello.



Ci sono i quattro fratelli Zarate


----------



## Brontolo (1 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> i zenoni
> 
> i neville



i neville, vero. senza se e senza ma.
anche i fratelli kroos, secondo me.


----------



## Brontolo (1 Novembre 2013)

e i fratelli tedesco


----------



## O Animal (1 Novembre 2013)

I Ferdinand, Cannavaro, Toure, Boateng, Mazzola... Fratelli totalmente impari: Lucarelli, Vieri, Pessotto, Seedorf, i 2 di Xabi Alonso, i 2 di Diarra...


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> I Ferdinand, Cannavaro, Toure, Boateng, Mazzola... Fratelli totalmente impari: Lucarelli, Vieri, Pessotto, Seedorf, i 2 di Xabi Alonso, i 2 di Diarra...



Il fratello di Vieri era fidanzato con la cugina di mia madre. Qualche anno fa, ai tempi dell'esperienza napoletana, mi regalò la sua maglia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Novembre 2013)

Se vabbè, e il clan Aubameyang?


----------



## Livestrong (3 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mah vedremo
> Eden ha detto che è più forte il fratello
> Comunque ce n'è un altro di 16 anni, in totale sono 4 fratelli.


Pure ginobili dice che i suoi fratelli sono più forti di lui


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Pure ginobili dice che i suoi fratelli sono più forti di lui



L'hanno detto in tanti, pure Maradona e Vieri.


----------



## Djici (3 Novembre 2013)

quelli un po piu anziani ricorderano socrates e rai


----------

